# 2012 North American International Auto Show Audi Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just uploaded a comprehensive collection of photos from the 2012 North American International Auto Show. The mix includes the Audi Q3 Vail design study, the new updated Audi RS 5, S4, A4 allroad, A8 3.0 TFSI, A3 e-tron, R8 GT Spyder and more.

See them all via * THIS LINK. *


----------

